# Vehicle speed sensor problem NEED HELP!!!!



## twinturbs4 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a 2000 Audi s4 with 70k on the car. Tranny was just rebuilt and a bunch of other ****. 
To get to the point here are my problems:
-CEL (vss code)
-car falls on it's face at 5k rpms
-no cruise control
-speedo bounces or sits at 0mph
-odometer quit tracking miles
-gas gauge fluxuates
all of this happened simutaneously. I did a bunch of searching and found it's most likely the vehicle speed sensor. What I need help with is how to get to this sensor on the b5 s4 chasis/trans. 

If anyone else has had these problems please inform me on how you fixed it. Some people say they fixed it by replacing vss others said it was their speedometer. If there's a DIY can someone point me in the right direction?? 
Thanks vortex


----------

